

A Tocqueville for our time - nickcobb
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2011/tocqueville-1129.html

======
grandalf
Also Mark Twain (used as a propaganda icon after his death, symbolizing
Americanness) actually disdained government, religion, etc.

------
chrismealy
Also,
[http://www.cambridge.org/gb/knowledge/isbn/item2427755/?site...](http://www.cambridge.org/gb/knowledge/isbn/item2427755/?site_locale=en_GB)

